# Specklebelly Goose: Field=>Plate View



## lifterpuller (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok, this is not a legit Qview because I am roasting these specks. 

Although I like smoked waterfowl, it is a meat I prefer to either roast or grill with a small amount of smoke.

I know there's a few waterfowlers on this board that would like this recipe with whole ducks or geese. It just so happens that I had a couple specks (ribeye of the sky) left in the freezer.

The hunt:





The specks are kind of buried in the pile not offering a very good view. These birds are not only known for their excellent table fare, but also their beauty.

On that hunt we could only legally shoot one/hunter. We could have shot a lot more.

Here is a decent picture of a specklebelly I had mounted:



On to the roasting.

The way I am cooking these birds follows this recipe:



I also stuff the birds with a finely chopped mix of:

1 sweet onion
1 tart apple
1 heads worth of garlic cloves
1/4 cup olive oil

This should be ground to a paste and stuffed in the cavity. I then cap it off with a chunk of apple to keep the paste inside the cavity.

Season with whatever you want on the skin. I use Tony C's creole.

Add a couple of beers and a chopped onion and apple to roasting pan.

Cook at 250 for 4 hours.

Heading into the oven:



This should be done around 6:30 tonight...


----------



## alx (Dec 23, 2009)

Keep us updated...Nice pics of those waterfowl-that one on wall is awesome.....


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh man, where did you go hunting at? I live in MN as well and this is the only year that not only did we not get anything, we didnt SEE anything. Only a few Canadians. No ducks at all. Thanks for posting that recipe. I have a buddy in Waconia who will love this one. Where in MN are you at?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 23, 2009)

Did you shoot the whole flock down and I hope that those birds that look like their walking around are decoys. I have only smoked one goose and it was really differant and I really didn't know what I was doing with the bird either. So thanks for the recipe and maybe my next one will come out differant.


----------



## lifterpuller (Dec 23, 2009)

Birds are taking a little longer than normal. After 4 hours at 250 the IT is only 130. So a bit longer to go.

Meat Hunter, I am by Grand Rapids. I can relate to you regarding the tough hunting you had this year in MN. I did not have nearly as many good shoots in MN as I normally do...the diver hunting was decent. 

The specks and pictures were from North Dakota.

Here's a picture for a fellow waterfowler, meat hunter...this was not in MN either
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







I will be back with the finished product in a bit


----------



## lifterpuller (Dec 24, 2009)

I regret to inform you guys that I forgot to take pics of the finished product. I blame the Crown/waters.

My apologies. I fail!

Either way, it was delicious. I highly recommend this recipe for a whole duck or goose.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 24, 2009)

Good looking dog you have there!  Lost my Lab last year to old age.

Your hunts seem to have gone very well.  Here in Pennsylvania I have been struggling to find the Canadas.  Far and few in between.  I envy you guys in MN.

Looks like a great recipe........I will give it a try...........looks like you pluck your birds?

Take care,  John


----------



## lifterpuller (Dec 24, 2009)

Bandcollector I pluck as many birds as I can. It's time consuming and difficult to do when you are hunting out of town though. A lot of times I end up plucking the birds from the last day of a trip.

Do you smoke a lot of your waterfowl meat?


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 24, 2009)

I do smoke some of my goose breasts and goose jerky but the majority of it I either do on the grill or bake as goose rolls stuffed with cheese and peppers.

John


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 24, 2009)

Love to see some fellow waterfowlers here! Great pics, I love the one with the birds all cupped dropping in.


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 24, 2009)

well now I know way we did not see many ducks this year in IOWA, YOU ShOT THEM ALL!!!!, Very nice


----------



## duckdawg (Dec 24, 2009)

Bump for a fellow waterfowler.  Nice pile of birds ya got there.  Good looking dawg too!


----------



## hdsmoke (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice post!  Im an avid 'fowler here in OH.  We get mainly Canada's and Mallards.  Saw a speck one hunt a couple weeks ago, came in with a flock of Canada's but wouldnt commit.  A snow here and there, but im jealous of everyone with a plethora of different species!  But, i cant complain too much, we have been hammering the giant Canada's here and having a great season.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice batch of birds! Great looking recipe too. thanks for the post!


----------



## gene111 (Jan 18, 2010)

nice bunch of birds will have to try that recipe out!! We got into some canadians in early season 4 of us killed 17 birds 6 with bands!!


----------



## brohnson (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice pic of birds there, great work! :)


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow Gene...nice haul!


----------



## forktender (Apr 25, 2010)

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER HERE !!!!
Specks are by far the best eating bird ,bar none in my mind.
Nice pile of birds there !


----------

